# High-End Graka auch für kleines Game zwischendurch?



## daddz (15. Januar 2005)

Hi

ich möchte in in meinen PC demnächst eine Grafikkarte die speziell für Grafik-Anwendungen ist einbauen (Nvidia Quadro o. Ähn.). Jetzt wollt ich aber mal wissen ob man mit der dann noch ab und zu mal ein Game zocken kann? (z.b warcraft 3 oder sowas). Oder ist die GraKa für soetwas ungeeignet?

Danke schonmal!

EDIT: Ups! Hab ins falsche Forum gepostet! Sorry!  

greetz
daddz


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Januar 2005)

Hmm, echt gute Frage.
Irgendwie tendiere ich gefuehlsmaessig zu Nein, da ich nicht glaube, dass da 3D-Beschleunigung integriert ist.


----------



## chmee (15. Januar 2005)

Klare Antwort JA!

Der Unterschied ist nur, dass die OpenGL-Fähigkeiten weiter ausgebaut sind.
zB Wire-Darstellungen 100%  sauber antialiased, ZBuffer größer, mehr Hardware Light-Spots,
bessere Speicherverwaltung für Vertex-und Textur-Daten etc..

Spiele laufen  etwas langsamer, aber wo  bitte ist der Unterschied zw. 180 und 120fps ?

mfg


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Januar 2005)

Also klarer Vorteil bei Doom3.
Aber bei diesen Ultra-teuren Rendering-Graka's kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass man damit wirklich zocken kann. Aber ich hab so'n Ding ja nicht. Alles nur Theorie...


----------



## daddz (16. Januar 2005)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten!
Also bei der GraKa hab ich eher so an eine Nvidia Quadro 4 980XGL gedacht und nich so ein 3000€ Teil wie ne Quadro FX 3000  !

greetz
daddz


----------



## chmee (16. Januar 2005)

Also der Unterschied ist "Nicht" auf Hardware-Basis. Bei den Consumer NVidias wurden
einfach nur Sachen abgeschaltet, möchte man den Links unten Glauben schenken.
--> Die eigene NVidia Geforce zu ner Quadro umpatchen ohne löten 

Hier noch n paar Links zum Thema:

http://www.pc-masters.de/modules.php?name=Content&op=show&id=1&page=1
http://www.golem.de/0106/14576.html
http://www.chip.de/artikel/c_artikel_8805884.html
http://www.golem.de/0301/23583.html

mfg


----------



## daddz (17. Januar 2005)

Aber ich kann mir irgendwie nich vorstellen, das ne gepachte GraKa genauso gut ist wie ne Original!?

greetz
daddz


----------



## chmee (17. Januar 2005)

Früher, ja früher....

Da gab es wirklich Hardware-Unterschiede. Da existierten  extra Hardware-T&L und
FPU Co-Prozessoren auf den GraKas. und 256MB RAM, extra für Vertex und 
Textur.. schlecker,schmatz....
zB http://america.hongfaith.com/Display_VideoCard/3dlabs_wildcat_4000_w.htm

Aber das war 1998.. Inzwischen sind die genannten Dinge auf jeder Geforce und
Radeon zu finden. ..gähn....

Die Unterschiede, die den jetzigen Preis rechtfertigen, sind die obengenannten Sachen,
ausgewähltes RAM, schnelle RAM-DACs für beide/mehrere Monitore, Video-Komponenten-Signal,
saubere Treiber, 10-12 Bit Farben mit LUT-Unterstützung, Genlock-Sync etc.

http://www.nvidia.com/page/pg_20040416506830.html

Aber um zurück zu kommen zum Patchen : Probieren !  Habe leider  nur die 
Onboard-MX4 auf Nvidia2-Board, die steigt schon aus, wenn ich Double-Channel-Interleave
mit Video-Overlay anschalte.

EDIT: Somit muss ich die "Nicht-Hardware-Unterschied"-Aussage schon revidieren. Aber
rein grafisch passiert nix spektakuläres...
mfg chmee


----------



## daddz (17. Januar 2005)

Also würde es sich eher lohnen ne GraKa zu patchen? Glaub dann werd ich mich mal nach ner guten umguggn!

greetz
daddz


----------

